# Small animal round robin help- showing a brunner pouter toy stencil pigeon



## small animal shower (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so I won the overall rabbit showman at my fair. One of the poultry winners has a pigeon- a Brunner Pouter Toy stencil. I basically don't know alot about showing pigeons. I was wondering what is the showmanship order/how do you do it? is it the same as a chicken would be or similar? Is toy stencil a variety? what are good things to know? any help would be appreciated. it can be text to my phone 208-249-1752 (please only use it for this purpose) 
Thank you 
SAS


----------



## small animal shower (Jul 31, 2011)

We show today at 5


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pouters are supposed to be lively and responsive to the coo of the judge. I am not sure how the showman ship portion works, but I am guessing that the exhibitor should be able to replicate what a show judge would be able to do. The rest of the standard is broken down by different conformation points with the heaviest weights placed on the globe. Toy Stencil is a color pattern. If the bird is homozygous for Toy Stencil the bars or checks will be white. This is a recessive gene that only shows in homozygous form. In Heterozygous form the bar or checks will be bronze, though this is not the only gene that creates bronzing in the wing. Hope this helps. Regards, Charlie


----------



## small animal shower (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re:*

That helped alot thank you. I ended up placing 3rd in the poultry section, it was my best score, and placing 9th over all. Which was awesome  We didn't have to handle the pigeon just the chicken but we did have alot of knowledge questions and I think I got them all. so Thank you sor all of the help I really appreciat it. I will be continuing on with this group. I want to know more so if I do by chance get to go to round robin and there is a pigeon I will know. 
SAS


----------

